# Let's Build a City! - Part 4



## Ceremony

Some time in 2014, @ihaveyuidonttouchme created a thread called Let's Build a City. He linked to the city I've linked below, which leads to a browser game where you grow a city and its various components by clicking the links. You can increase the population, improve the industry which creates jobs, improve the roads, improve the police force which lowers crime, improve the environment which lowers pollution, or improve the economy by opening new shops in the city. With lots of clicks over the years our city has grown a lot - contribute today, and feel part of something bigger.

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the 320th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

A fourth thread, eh boys? Maybe @ihaveyuidonttouchme will respond to one of my tags this time.


----------



## Bones Malone

Ceremony said:


> A fourth thread, eh boys? Maybe @ihaveyuidonttouchme will respond to one of my tags this time.



About as likely as you seeing the other two threads already made for this...


----------



## Ceremony

Chippah said:


> About as likely as you seeing the other two threads already made for this...



?






I assumed your thread had been merged into the old one since it wasn't at the post limit yet. It's a bit strange that you wanted to make the thread considering you've never participated in it despite being a Lounge regular for years, but I'm glad of your interest! Hopefully you can help us crack the top 300 this year.


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

@Ceremony i have received your message

cheers


----------



## Ceremony

THE KING SPEAKS.


----------



## Bones Malone

Ceremony said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed your thread had been merged into the old one since it wasn't at the post limit yet. It's a bit strange that you wanted to make the thread considering you've never participated in it despite being a Lounge regular for years, but I'm glad of your interest! Hopefully you can help us crack the top 300 this year.




You must have either have @irunthepeg on block or cried to the mods, either way, pathetic


----------



## Recipe Unlimited

Ceremony said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed your thread had been merged into the old one since it wasn't at the post limit yet. It's a bit strange that you wanted to make the thread considering you've never participated in it despite being a Lounge regular for years, but I'm glad of your interest! Hopefully you can help us crack the top 300 this year.



Can we get a RIP for @Chippah and @irunthepeg 

What a smoke job for Ceremony.


----------



## Bones Malone

Recipe Unlimited said:


> Can we get a RIP for @Chippah and @irunthepeg
> 
> What a smoke job for Ceremony.



I'm sure it cost him another type of job...


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone

Ceremony said:


> THE KING SPEAKS.



Do kings typically speak from the stock room of the local grocery store?


----------



## Ceremony

Chippah said:


> Do kings typically speak from the stock room of the local grocery store?



I wouldn't know. I'm pretty sure it's been about five years since he last posted in one of these threads, you might be waiting a while for an answer from him.


----------



## Bones Malone

Ceremony said:


> I wouldn't know. I'm pretty sure it's been about five years since he last posted in one of these threads, you might be waiting a while for an answer from him.



So you were calling another man king? Wow. How long has it been since you've last possessed a pair of testicles?


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Guerzy

we need roads


----------



## Bones Malone

We need dicks!


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

Some time in 2014, @ihaveyuidonttouchme created a thread called Let's Build a City. He linked to the city I've linked below, which leads to a browser game where you grow a city and its various components by clicking the links. You can increase the population, improve the industry which creates jobs, improve the roads, improve the police force which lowers crime, improve the environment which lowers pollution, or improve the economy by opening new shops in the city. With lots of clicks over the years our city has grown a lot - contribute today, and feel part of something bigger.

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the 320th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## DropTheGloves

Ceremony said:


> we need roads




Downvote. Try again.


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Pip

Roads?


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads, yes


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Guerzy

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

Some time in 2014, @ihaveyuidonttouchme created a thread called Let's Build a City. He linked to the city I've linked below, which leads to a browser game where you grow a city and its various components by clicking the links. You can increase the population, improve the industry which creates jobs, improve the roads, improve the police force which lowers crime, improve the environment which lowers pollution, or improve the economy by opening new shops in the city. With lots of clicks over the years our city has grown a lot - contribute today, and feel part of something bigger.

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the 320th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Guerzy

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## holy

Trying something.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Wait, @Ceremony has been skipping TWO days ??? What the f*** ceres


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the 320th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## JMCx4

We need a marijuana dispensary.


----------



## DropTheGloves

We need to defund the police.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

You forgot to post yesterday


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need strip clubs


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the 320th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

we need this thread dead


----------



## The Crypto Guy

we need this thread dead.

Such a scary obsession by that one poster over this thing (wouldn't even call it a game because it's not).


----------



## DropTheGloves

The Crypto Guy said:


> we need this thread dead.
> 
> Such a scary obsession by that one poster over this thing (wouldn't even call it a game because it's not).




We need you banned.


----------



## The Crypto Guy

DropTheGloves said:


> We need you banned.



Sep 18, 2020....hmm wonder what banned user you are.


----------



## DropTheGloves

The Crypto Guy said:


> Sep 18, 2020....hmm wonder what banned user you are.




UrMom6969420.


----------



## The Crypto Guy

DropTheGloves said:


> UrMom6969420.



Oh nevermind, you are just 10 years old. Carry on.


----------



## DropTheGloves

The Crypto Guy said:


> Oh nevermind, you are just 10 years old. Carry on.




What? You asked. I have also been known to go by the illustrious username PeePeePooPoo#1.


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

The Crypto Guy said:


> Sep 18, 2020....hmm wonder what banned user you are.



we need more of Jumbo speculating about other users' previous accounts


----------



## The Crypto Guy

Ceremony said:


> we need more of Jumbo speculating about other users' previous accounts



Joe Thornton?


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the 320th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the 320th biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *318th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Ceremony said:


> we need police






MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> We need people






Ceremony said:


> we need police






MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> We need people






Ceremony said:


> we need police



make up your minds ffs, it's one or the other, can't have both


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *317th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Ceremony said:


> we need police






Ceremony said:


> we need police






Ceremony said:


> we need police



stop simping the police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *317th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## John Price

oh has he really been updating this every day for like 3 years

I haven't noticed


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *316th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we nee dpolice


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *315th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

I know nobody looks at this thing but if you look at the last few ranking updates we're making progress. We need another couple of hundred citizens to crack the top 300.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Villella McMeans

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> We need police






MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> We need police






MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> We need police






Ceremony said:


> we need police






Ceremony said:


> we need police






Ceremony said:


> we need police






Ceremony said:


> we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *315th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *315th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## ZDH

We need weed


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *315th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police

Also big thanks to whoever managed to spam several police yesterday


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need business


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *313rd* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *313th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ceremony said:


> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
> http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business
> 
> We're currently the *313rd* biggest city in Canada




It should be “313th” dude, Fix that shit.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Hammettf2b

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> We need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## frisco

I've never posted on this thread but definitely use rock and roll as the foundation of the metropolis.

My Best-Carey


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *313th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *313th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *313th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police

@KareemTrustfund has been installed as King.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## The Crypto Guy

You guys can probably just open a PM with each other since nobody is clicking on any of the stuff you want.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *313th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police

also

*12 November: *A fire has devastated 3 hectares of forest. Police search for the arsonist.

outrageous


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *313th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *313th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *312th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

312th biggest city in Canada, 311 coming up in a few days. Great work guys!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Your Flash player is outdated. Click here to install the latest version


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *311th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *311th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

We need MyMiniCity to update to 2022


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *311th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## H3ckt1k

We need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Tarantula

We need nuclear weapons, and a advance cadre of infiltrators to take out infrastructure such as water, hydro and disrupt their hospital system. I sure as hell don't trust Airforcelife3, and neither should you.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tarantula said:


> We need nuclear weapons, and a advance cadre of infiltrators to take out infrastructure such as water, hydro and disrupt their hospital system. I sure as hell don't trust Airforcelife3, and neither should you.




We need @Tarantula for mayor


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *311th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## John Price

we need maccer


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry

We also need to get on to Buffaloed and restore the posts missing from this thread.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *310th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## H3ckt1k

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *310th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## G2P

Ceremony said:


> we need roads



I don’t think so


----------



## Ceremony

G2P said:


> I don’t think so


----------



## G2P

No roads

No car accidents

Big brain


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *310th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Tarantula

We need serial killers, the derelict population boom has been a burden on medical and community resources.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## G2P

we need cars


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *311th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here

A city moved ahead of us


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

ttp://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *311th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

*31 May: *The road network has suffered several damages after riots last night.

What


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *311th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *311th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *311th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## PanarinLover420

Why is our city using still using Flash, Ceremony?


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Bumpus

I’m looking into securing a loan in order to open a Spatula City franchise here. 

*fingers crossed


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *311th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## H3ckt1k

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *311th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *311th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry

We've also passed the population milestone of *6,000 *inhabitants! Congratulations everyone!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Butch 19

Bones Malone said:


>




what's with the somber music? srsly


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

http://hfboards1.myminicity.com this link increases population
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/ind this link increases industry (linked to employment)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/tra this link improves roads (the higher the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/sec this link increases security and lowers crime (the lower the better)
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/env improves the environment
http://hfboards1.myminicity.com/com increases business

We're currently the *311th* biggest city in Canada! If you'd like to see where we sit in comparison with Canada's other cities, click here

we need police


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need people


----------



## Ceremony

we need industry


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need parks


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need police


----------



## Ceremony

we need roads


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

We need industry


----------

